# Logitech G HUB nicht deinstalierbar  / lässt sich auch nicht öffnen



## Fenix2 (22. Oktober 2019)

*Logitech G HUB nicht deinstalierbar  / lässt sich auch nicht öffnen*

Hallo zusammen, bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Hin und wieder startet das Logitech G HUB Programm nicht, sodass meine Voreinstellungen nicht automatisch aktiv sind.
Bisher hatte ich das Programm einfach gestartet und dann lief es wieder.
Heute hatte sich G HUB ein Update gezogen und erstmal meinen kompletten PC eingefroren.
Nach dem Neustart lässt sich G HUB plötzlich weder starten noch deinstallieren.
Egal ob mit oder ohne Admin Rechte. NICHTS funktioniert in der Hinsicht mehr.
Aus purer Verzweiflung den kompletten G HUB Ordner gelöscht. auch keine Besserung.
Versucht neu drüber zu installieren, kommt aber einfache eine Meldung, dass das Programm schon installiert sei.
CCleaner installiert. Auch hier lässt es sich nicht deinstallieren.
In Systemsteuerungen natürlich auch nicht.

Jemand noch eine Idee?
Ich kann meine Maus nun überhaupt nicht mehr einstellen.


----------



## Master_Bytez (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Logitech G HUB nicht deinstalierbar  / lässt sich auch nicht öffnen*

LGHUB Startet nicht


----------



## Fenix2 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Logitech G HUB nicht deinstalierbar  / lässt sich auch nicht öffnen*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> LGHUB Startet nicht



1000 Dank!!!
Hat geholfen


----------



## aniiiweeeb (12. Dezember 2020)

hey ich hoffe das es noch hilft,
also ich hatte das selbe Problem. die lösung ist ganz einfach: geht auf die seite von Logitech G Hub und ladet euch den installer neu runter. öffnet die Datei und dann habt ihr 2 optionen. ihr klickt neu installieren und dann klickt ihr auf alte einstelungern behalten. 
Fertig!
Hoffe das hat geholfen


----------

